# First Lurk...Longtime Poster



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't think I ever really introduced myself. My name's Smack. I'm a shrinking violet that just learned how to sail. Please be gentle with me. 

I've been posting for a couple of years but I just got up the courage to lurk.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey smack - welcome to SN dude. You'll like the place.

You should check out the "Lurker's Corner Table" thread. Lot's to learn.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya...Im boggled by long time lurkers as well...

I cant keep my opinion to myself that long...I see you have the same condition but much , much worse.....we can rehab together...:laugher


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya...Im boggled by long time lurkers as well...

I cant keep my opinion to myself that long...I see you have the same condition but much , much (Edit)..much, much, much , much worse.....we can rehab together...:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I can feel your pain Still.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Smack.  Being new to sailing there is a lot of good information over in the Learning to Sail forum, which is where I should spend my time too, but then I wouldn't get to post incorrect information and bad advice over in the gear forum, and SD would never get the chance to fix it. Lots to see and do here at Sailnet, welcome, spring is almost here! No, no, ignore the snow, spring is almost here!  No, I know its cold, but spring is almost here!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Smack.  Being new to sailing there is a lot of good information over in the Learning to Sail forum, which is where I should spend my time too, but then I wouldn't get to post incorrect information and bad advice over in the gear forum, and SD would never get the chance to fix it. Lots to see and do here at Sailnet, welcome, spring is almost here! No, no, ignore the snow, spring is almost here!  No, I know its cold, but spring is almost here!

(I wanted a cool double post like Still's)


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Smack - never heard of you.


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

What's that thing on your foot? Are you on house arrest Smack? If so what did you do?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome smack! 

Well, back to lurking...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Greenflash35 said:


> What's that thing on your foot? Are you on house arrest Smack? If so what did you do?


It's a long, sordid tale.

Thanks for the nice welcome fellas. Now leave me the hell alone. I'm lurking.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Smack please post the steps to become a lurker. I wanna be just like you when I grow up.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

no, no no....that doesnt work. You need to identify yourself. Like, for example, what's the meaning of the word "smack" in your name? is this a drug reference? Or do you like to be spanked? Hey I am not being judgemen tal at all. I can see some useful aspects of all of the above. I just like to know who I am not talking to. Since you are dedicated to lurking, etc.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

*Drat, I missed my chance!*


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

*AKA "Smacktanic"*


----------

